# Just joined the Mini world



## murkywater2a (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's my 2003 Dinan stage 2 Mini. Hello everyone! I'm about 2 weeks into owning it and it's really growing on me. I totally dig it so far. Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## murkywater2a (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone want to do a mostly Mini meet the morning of Bimmerfest '15? We can meet at the Target parking lot off Nason in Moreno Valley or Farmer Boys off Haven and Philadelphia in Ontario. Both are just off the 60. Anyone?


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

Not trying to discourage you from remaining an active member of this forum; but the MINI sub-forum here at Bimmerfest isn't a particularly active forum. You might find better participation at a dedicated MINI forum such as North American Motoring.


----------

